# amarok stottert

## Christian99

Hallo, mir ist heut ein problem mit amarok aufgefallen: immer beim Liedwechsel fägt er das "stottern" an. will sagen, er spielt nicht durch, sondern hat immer kurze unterbrechungen drin. das dauert immer ein paar sekunden (2-20) dann passts wieder. das problem tritt auf bei Liedwechseln. Entweder lied zu ende, oder manuell "Nächstes" drücken. Liegt das jetzt an amarok direkt, oder an Phonon oder gstreamer? kennt das vielleicht jemand?

eix amarok

Installed versions:  2.3.1-r2(4)!t(11:06:11 23.07.2010)(cdda lastfm linguas_de mp3tunes mtp opengl player utils -daap -debug -embedded -ipod -kdeenablefinal -linguas_af -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@ijekavian -linguas_sr@ijekavianlatin -linguas_sr@latin -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -semantic-desktop)  

media-sound/phonon

     Available versions:  *4.3.50_pre20090520 4.3.80-r1 4.4.2 **9999[1] {alsa aqua debug gstreamer pulseaudio +xcb +xine}

     Installed versions:  4.4.2(00:48:44 30.06.2010)(alsa gstreamer pulseaudio xcb -aqua -debug -xine)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         KDE multimedia API

media-libs/gstreamer

     Available versions:  (0.10) 0.10.24 0.10.25 0.10.28 0.10.29 (~)0.10.30

        {+introspection nls test}

     Installed versions:  0.10.30(0.10)(09:33:24 22.07.2010)(nls -introspection -test)

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Streaming media framework

----------

## firefly

es könnte auch an puslaudio liegen.

Zum testen, ob es an gstreamer liegt, würde ich mal das xine-backend für amarok aktivieren (eventuell acuh für phonon).

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, genau dieses Verhalten habe ich mit pulseaudio auch immer gehabt. Es gibt eine Menge Tweaks für Pulseaudio ... ich hab sie alle probiert ... keiner hat geholfen (ausser pulseaudio runterschmeissen, wenn das eine Option ist).

----------

## Christian99

nein, pulseaudio runterschmeißen ist keine Option, vor allem weil es ja über ein Jahr ohne Probleme gelaufen ist. Naja, zumindest ohne dieses Problem. hin und wieder gabs mal kleinere sachen, aber jetzt auch schon ca ein halbes jahr gar nix mehr. mit xine hab ich probiert, kein unterschied.

----------

## bas89

Da es auch mit xine passiert, würde ich auch auf pulseaudio tippen. Vielleicht wirst du hieraus schlau:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

oder

http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#KDE

Ich persönlich habe pulseaudio auch runtergeschmissen, weil es einfach nicht richtig in den Desktop integriert ist, zB. Lautstärke der Programme regeln oder einfach mal den Klang eines anderen Rechners hören. Da muss man immer erst ewig rumfummeln.

----------

## Christian99

ne, die guides kens ich schon, hat ja schon ewig gut funktioniert, und es ist ja auch nur bei amarok so.

wegen desktopintegration: kmix-4.5 hat jetzt direkten zugriff auf die pulseaudio streams, sieht also fast so wie die pulseaudio volume-control aus. außerdem konnte man doch schon vorher mit der pa-volume control alle programme einzeln regeln. Das ist mein Hauptgrund für PA.

Und netzwerkwiedergabe ist auch nicht schwer: in einrichtungsdatei den server aktivieren, und den system dienst starten. fertig. dann können andere padaemons verbinden. super um laptop über soundanlage laufen zu lassen, die am desktop hängt oder so.

wenn man diese zwei features mit anderen Programmen haben könnte, würd ich eventuell mal wechseln, aber bisher hat sich PA eigentlich gut bewährt.

----------

## bas89

[offtopic] 

Klingt ja ganz gut! Merkt sich kmix die Reglerstellungen auch nach Neustart, sieht man (ähnlich wie in Windows) den aktuellen Pegel? Kriegt Amarok mit, dass es leiser wurde (also wird der dortige Regler dem angepasst) – sowie andere Anwendungen auch? Wie verbindet man denn dann zu einem Server, gibt es da eine Integration in KDE, zB. kmix? Wenn das alles der Fall ist, klingt das für mich ausgereift und nutzbar.

----------

## franzf

Was ist mit oss4? Ich bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, man kann auch einzelne Programme Steuern. Lediglich die Integration in kmix fehlt. Mit ossxmix hat man aber auch eine grafische Oberfläche, die schön im Tray liegt. Vielleicht eine performante Alternative zu pulseaudio.

----------

## bas89

```
|

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix ossx

Kein Treffer.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # eix ossmi

Kein Treffer.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # eix oss4 

Kein Treffer.

```

Was für ein Tool? OSS klingt sehr nach veraltet?

----------

## franzf

oss3 ist das alte, oss4 die neue OpenSource-lizensierte Variante. Momentan nur über das oss-overlay verfügbar:

```
# layman -a oss-overlay
```

Ich verwende oss-devel-9999, hatte nach der Konfiguration noch keine Probleme.

----------

## Christian99

Pegel wird in kmix nicht angezeigt, auch hat man nur einen masterregler, und nicht einen für jeden kanal, deswegen werd ich erst mal bei pavucontrol bleiben. merken tut er sich die volumelevels (ich nehm mal an das macht nicht kmix, sondern PA, und kmix ist blos ein frontend). pavucontrol zeigt auch die pegel an.

wieso willst du unbedingt ein "integriertes" tool? ich würde fast wetten, dass du jetzt schon irgendwas verwendest, das nicht kde-spezifisch ist.

[offofftopic]

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> |
> 
> ...

 

wie machst du das mit den smilies in deinem prompt? ich nehm mal an, das lachen/traurig stellt den rückgabewert des letzten befehls dar?

----------

## bas89

 *Quote:*   

> oss3 ist das alte, oss4 die neue OpenSource-lizensierte Variante. Momentan nur über das oss-overlay verfügbar

 Danke.

 *Quote:*   

> wie machst du das mit den smilies in deinem prompt? ich nehm mal an, das lachen/traurig stellt den rückgabewert des letzten befehls dar?

 Du nimmst richtig an. Erstmal ist es die zsh, nicht bash, und in der .zshrc steht

```

####PROMPT#####

PROMPT=$'%n@laptop %0(3c,%c,%~) %0(?,%{\e[0;32m%}:%),%{\e[0;31m%}:(%s)%b %# '

#####/PROMPT#####
```

 PS: der echte Rechnername ist mir zu lang, deshalb steht dort „laptop“.

----------

